# 10g dutch scape



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

well this is my first shot at a dutch scape. I have little expierence with aquascaping and consider myself quite the newbie. Please let me know how you feel about the scape and what I could to make it better. The tank is not quite mature yet iam waiting for the dwarf hairgrass to grow in and for a couple of plants to grow out.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Beautiful*

That is beautiful! Can you please post some specifications on the setup? What do you dose and how regularly? Again, beautiful tank!


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

specs are as follows:

Flora base substrate
96 wt PC
PWC 2x per week
Co2 DIY
Lights on 9 hours a day

Dosing
Kent Plant
Kent Pro Plant
Seachem Iron
Seachem pottasium

Dosing is done after every water change and when needed.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey KungPaoChicky thats a beatiful tank Wanna tell us what plants you used?


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow... that's a nice looking tank. That set-up is basically what I would like to have....

Do you have any algae problems with this setup?

-Adam


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Are you using one of those 96w "PowerQuad" fixtures on that tank? I've always wanted to try one with a planted tank. I know folks who use the 50/50 version for nano reefs, but have never seen the 6700K used for a small planted tank. It seems like perfect coverage to me, what are your experiences? 

The plants look great, do you have any trouble with nutrient depletion? Could you please expand on "fertilization when needed" How often, on average, is that and what do you usually dose when you do?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. This looks much larger than a 10 gallon tank. Colors are very nice. Would you please post a list of your plants? I can guess most of them, but there are a couple that I'm not sure about.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

It is a 10 gallon tank I am a costumer of the store. He also have 2 more tanks with nice aquascapes, so it's nice to have some one who care about plants at your LFS, it seem like Houstonians are getting the hang of it.
Good job man!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice indeed. It will be even more beautiful when that plants are all filled in. You have done an excellent job adding a lot of depth and an illusion of size to a small tank. Keep cranking the lights and especially the CO2 and nutrients so you can enter the ADA contest. A coupl emore trimming cycles and the tank will be perfect.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi everyone and thank you so much for the great comments and feed back! I would have never expected it! Let me explain to you all how this tank became to be. This tank started as an expeirment. 96 wts over a 10 gal tank seemed like something no one was really willing to try. Every time i would mention the idea to anyone they would just laugh at how much algea i would grow. Well i brought the tank home and started growing plants. To my surprise everything grew beautifully. I kept steady with my water changes and kept plenty of amano shrimp but thats about it! Occasionally i get the spot algea on the glass. Well my family decided to move so I had to tear down all my tanks. I convinced my boss at the LFS i work at to let me set up the tank there during the time being. I started expiermenting with Co2. I used excel for about 2 months on this tank. I only started using DIY Co2 about 2 and half weeks ago. The excel was getting the job done, but i could not get my hairgrass nor most of my plants to grow aggresivlly enough. The plants seemed to have benefit from the extra Co2 and have grown considerably quicker. I am planning to put pressurized Co2 on it sometime soon. As far as fertalizing goes Iam not maticulous as much as i probably hsould be. After every water change i do about half a cap of each product i mentioned above. I even sometimes dose a full cap of excel for a little Co2 boost. During the week i usually supplement with Seachem Iron, kent pro plant, seachem pottasium. I have one stem of rotala macranda in the tank right now. I use that stem as my indicator to the rest of the tank. When the stem looses its color or starts to wither at the bottom i know it is time to either again or do a PWC and dose afterwards. Once again i should probably be more precise than that. I plan on doing a couple of changes to the scape before i consider myself done. I plan on taking the java moss of the wood and replacing with some mini taiwan moss iam going to be recieving soon. I also plan to move a few more stems of Blyxa to accent the mid ground. Thank you once again for your kind words and i will leave you all with a list of the plants i used.

Cabomba Carolina
Rotola indica
Ludwigia Glandolsa
Ludwigia Breviceps
Ludwigia Repens
Rotala Wallachi
Didiplis Diandra
Java moss
dwarf hair grass
Blyxa japonica
Rotala Macranda

and a couple of mystery plants that i have forgotten the name of.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Cool.*

I also have a coralife 96 watt over a 10 gallon. I think that the 96 watt is perfect for this tank. I should really purchase more plants to make use of the lights because all I have is anubias nana, some bits of hairgrass, a single stem of ludwigia repens, and lilaeopsis novaezelandiae. As for the algae, I've only had the occasional algae on the glass which is normal. The color that comes out of the plants with the the excess light is vibrant. I have the same problem with the hairgrass not growing very fast. My schedule involves dosing Flourish excel daily and flourish after water changes once a week. Maybe I'll try your method of the fert and water change schedule after I purchase more plants. Your tank is a real looker.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

I personally like the way the java moss looks..... I like the way it reaches out around the log...

-Adam


----------

